# XMAS-NOEL-NATALE-NAVIDAD



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

Apro ufficialmente, come ogni anno, il thread delle lettere a Babbo Natale.

Potete chiedere quello che volete, già esprimere il desiderio è un invito a sperare di ricevere quello che ci piacerebbe arrivasse!! 
Avanti bella gente!!! 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6sGh9llxDEE

Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apro ufficialmente, come ogni anno, il thread delle lettere a Babbo Natale.
> 
> Potete chiedere quello che volete, già esprimere il desiderio è un invito a sperare di ricevere quello che ci piacerebbe arrivasse!!
> Avanti bella gente!!!
> ...


 
ohhh!!Ma che bello!!
Allora, io vorrei tanto tanto tanto avere la possibilità di sfruttare al meglio la mia vita....non vorrei sprecarla ...non un solo istante....e vorrei mettermi alla prova.
Vorrei provare ad avere una famiglia...e forse almeno un bimbo...
chissà se ce la farò...il tempo passa....


Un bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale,
questo è stato un anno pieno di sorprese, a volte gradite, a volte no.
Questo sarà il mio primo Natale senza la mia adorata nonnina, e so che sentirò tantissimo la sua mancanza....
Io mi sono impegnata tanto nel lavoro e sono stata buona.
Ti chiedo quindi di regalarmi quella splendida borsa di Luis Vuitton che ho visto in vetrina a Bari in via Sparano, un meraviglioso cappotto rosso doppiopetto e una casa tutta per me. 
Vorrei anche scoprire cosa significa avere un normale rapporto di coppia, stare con un uomo normale, che possa darmi quella sicurezza emotiva ed economica che voglio, con cui andare a fare una passeggiata, andare al cinema, mangiare una pizza.
Vorrei poi che mio padre trovasse un hobby visto che sta per andare in pensione e chi se lo deve sopportare? Vorrei che mia madre mantenga la forza che ha oggi e che mio fratello capisca che è arrivato all'università e forse è il caso che la smette di stare tutto il giorno in giro con gli amici.
Vorrei che i miei amici trovino la loro realizzazione personale, visto che sono ancora disoccupati e per lo più "vacantini".
Spero che tu possa avverare i miei desideri che, in fondo, non sono poi così impossibili da realizzare per te...
Buon Natale anche a te,
una bambina di quasi 30 anni.


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Vorrei vorrei vorrei ... Imparare ad ascoltare e soddisfare i miei bisogni. Essere serena, gioiosa, ricominciare a sorridere dopo un anno molto difficile. Vorrei un mondo che crede davvero nella possibilità di realizzare il sogno, per la mia bambina e per tutti i bambini del mondo. Vorrei tanta felicità per tutte le belle persone che mi stanno vicino.

Vorrei stare bene, me lo merito...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale,

Continua a portarmi senso del ridicolo.

Grazie


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Babbo natale non esiste.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Babbo natale non esiste.


Che cosa triste che hai detto....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Babbo natale non esiste.


Chissenefrega


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che cosa triste che hai detto....


stai piangendo giusy?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chissenefrega


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Babbo Natale,
> 
> Continua a portarmi senso del ridicolo.
> 
> Grazie


 
Ma come, so che ha messo nel sacco la kelly di cocco..... che faccio gli dico di soprassedere!  
Certo che il senso del ridicolo è un dono inestimabile e in una jena ridens è un capolavoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma come, so che ha messo nel sacco la kelly di cocco..... che faccio gli dico di soprassedere!
> Certo che il senso del ridicolo è un dono inestimabile e in una jena ridens è un capolavoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Digli di riempirla di senso del ridicolo... le belle cose hanno bisogno di una bella confezione... mi pare che le due cose s'abbinino...

Senti perche' mi devi illudere cosi? La mia Kelly non arrivera' manco quest'anno


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Finchè ci saranno bambini e finchè avremo bisogno di sperare che il mondo potrà essere migliore..... Bavvo Natele esisterà..... lui non è una persona, è un'idea!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*

Ti verrà la pressione alta a forza di essere diplomatica Bruja.

Vieni con me e admin in cerca di cavie intelligenti per il suo esperimento?


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Finchè ci saranno bambini e finchè avremo bisognop di sperare che il mondo può essere migliore..... Bavvo Natele esisterà..... lui non è una persona, è un'idea!!!
> Bruja


Noi non siamo bambini.
E non è nemmeno giusto che adulti cattivi scrivano lettere a Babbo Natale.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Ti verrà la pressione alta a forza di essere diplomatica Bruja.
> 
> Vieni con me e admin in cerca di cavie intelligenti per il suo esperimento?


Ma non hai capito che siamo noi le cavie dell'universo? E se ne fotte pure.... giusto per il buonismo e la diplomazia!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2007)

*Babbo Natale*

Senti voglio essere altruista quest'anno:

Ti prego il senso del ridicolo donalo pure agli altri.

Mille Grazie


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito che siamo noi le cavie dell'universo? E se ne fotte pure.... giusto per il buonismo e la diplomazia!!!
> Bruja


Il veleno sulle cavie cattive non funziona Bruja. Tu non sei cattiva, non sei stupida. Ti sminuisci ad essere sempre diplomatica.Ti ammiro però.
Fidati, vieni via con noi due  in cerca di mondi migliori.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Il veleno sulle cavie cattive non funziona Bruja. Tu non sei cattiva, non sei stupida. Ti sminuisci ad essere sempre diplomatica.Ti ammiro però.
> Fidati, vieni via con noi due in cerca di mondi migliori.


 
Quello che pensi di me, mi piacerebbe tu lo filtrassi attravero lo spirito di Talleyrand, la diplomazia non è solo l'arte del non offendere ma anche quella della dissimulazione intelligente..... lui con quella ha superato un regno, un impero, una restaurazione e se non era per l'età che è un limite oggettivo si sciroppava anche la Prima Guerra Mondiale (naturalmente sedendo fra i vincitori)!!!
Credimi spesso la scelta pacata e mpoderata è quella più astuta.....  e lo è non pèer "furbizia" ma per conoscenza delle cose.
Adesso basta se no mi appioppano la nomea di volpina, mentre trovo tanto gradevole quello di crotala  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti voglio essere altruista quest'anno:
> 
> Ti prego il senso del ridicolo donalo pure agli altri.
> 
> Mille Grazie


 
Non c'è nulla da fare..... il Natale rende più buoni!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apro ufficialmente, come ogni anno, il thread delle lettere a Babbo Natale.
> 
> Potete chiedere quello che volete, già esprimere il desiderio è un invito a sperare di ricevere quello che ci piacerebbe arrivasse!!
> Avanti bella gente!!!
> ...


caro babbo natale,
prima di tutto grazie per i doni stupendi che mi hai portato durante tutto il 2007...l'anno scorso ti ringraziavo pe rla nascita di un bimbo bellissimo, quest'anno lo faccio perchè cresce sano, tranquillo e socievole con tutti.
Lui non può farlo di persona, quindi da parte sua ti chiedo di fargli trovare accanto al camino (lo lascio acceso con la fiamma bassa così hai più spazio per muoverti) o sotto l'albero una madre serena che non pianga sempre perchè è triste, i nonni e la bisnonna ancora in salute per poter gioire dei suoi progressi e.....i Lego perchè è un po' precoce e già vuole giocarci.
Per me....beh, la lista sarebbe lunga e non c'è niente-o quasi- di materiale che voglio chiederti.....solo la possibilità di salire su un aereo per tu sai dove quanto + spesso possibile e l'occasione per fare il viaggio in cina che tanto desidero.....
vorrei trovare appesa al camino un calza piena di buon senso per il padre di mio figlio, un po' di amore e di cazzimma per me, tante occasioni di lavoro per mio fratello, tanti scampati  pericoli per l'altro fratello che lavora in posti pericolosi, migliaia di momenti di serenità pura e felicità per i miei genitori, tante occasioni per godere dei progressi del nipote per i suoceri......e soprattutto, per tutti...la capacità di sorridere, sempre...
BACI BABBO NATALE....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> stai piangendo giusy?


No, perchè dovrei? Io credo nelle cose belle...
Dovresti piangere tu, che non ci credi....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, perchè dovrei? Io credo nelle cose belle...
> Dovresti piangere tu, che non ci credi....


----------



## Old Babbo Natale (16 Novembre 2007)

Qualcuno mi ha chiamato? 

Eccomi!!!

Bentrovata signora Bruja 
e bentrovati tutti, cari amici di tradimento.net 

il bambino è in ognuno di voi, non dimenticatelo
forza con le letterine 

VIA!​


----------



## Grande82 (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale, 

quest'anno sono stata cattiva, lo so. 
Non mi sono meritata doni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eppure ho avuto ugualmente un anno stupendo, con tante gioie e regali.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora quest'anno ti porto io un regalo: l'impegno a ripagare quello che ho avuto e quello che avrò mettendo tutta me stessa nell'amore, nel lavoro, nell'amicizia, nel forum, nel mondo. 
Ti chiedo allora una cosa sola: la serenità per le persone a cui tengo, nelle forme e nei modi diversi che li contraddistinguono.
E grazie ancora.
Grande (anche se ero Piccola, non so se ti ricordi di me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Angel (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale,

Quest'anno ti ricordi anche di me?


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Devo pensarci ... e' ancora troppo presto.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Devo pensarci ... e' ancora troppo presto.


In effetti non c'è fretta, e poi fino al 25 dicembre si possono anche cambiare desideri.... 





Bruja


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti non c'è fretta, e poi fino al 25 dicembre si possono anche cambiare desideri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero! ... e' che questo Natale vorrei qualcosa non per me, ma per altri.


----------



## Old Sad (16 Novembre 2007)

*Caro Babbo Natale,*

per quest'anno vorrei chiederti:
1- di aiutarmi ancora standomi vicina come hai fatto sempre anche se ormai non ci sei più;
2- di mandarmi un po' di fortuna affinchè il mio lavoro mi venga finalmente garantito;
3- di mandarne un po' anche al mio compagno che ha lo stesso problema (si, lo so che ha sbagliato... ma tu mi hai sempre detto che una volta nella vita capita a tutti...)
5- di darmi la forza di non mollare nello studio e di non aver paura di sbagliare (e non solo nello studio...)
6- di dare salute, serenità e gioia a tutti quelli che amo e soprattutto a quelli che... amo di meno;
7- non è una richiesta... vorrei solo ringraziarti per la vita che mi hai dato....

Un bacio grande mio dolce, caro, vecchio Babbo Natale.


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, perchè dovrei? Io credo nelle cose belle...
> Dovresti piangere tu, che non ci credi....


cosa stai dicendo Giusy?
ma....cosa stai dicendo.......


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Babbo Natale ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi ha chiamato?​
> 
> Eccomi!!!​
> Bentrovata signora Bruja
> ...


 
no, no...... tu sei un clone.
babbo natale non esiste proprio.
Stai imbrogliando.
Fai vedere i documenti e il permesso di soggiorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Il veleno sulle cavie cattive non funziona Bruja. Tu non sei cattiva, non sei stupida. Ti sminuisci ad essere sempre diplomatica.Ti ammiro però.
> Fidati, vieni via con noi due in cerca di mondi migliori.


 
ma che caxxo stai dicendo e dove vuoi arrivare?


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

*BRUJA*



Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che pensi di me, mi piacerebbe tu lo filtrassi attravero lo spirito di Talleyrand,* la diplomazia non è solo l'arte del non offendere ma anche quella della dissimulazione intelligente.....* lui con quella ha superato un regno, un impero, una restaurazione e se non era per l'età che è un limite oggettivo si sciroppava anche la Prima Guerra Mondiale (naturalmente sedendo fra i vincitori)!!!
> Credimi spesso la scelta pacata e mpoderata è quella più astuta..... e lo è non pèer "furbizia" ma per conoscenza delle cose.
> Adesso basta se no mi appioppano la nomea di volpina, mentre trovo tanto gradevole quello di crotala
> 
> ...


 
certo Bruja, hai ragione.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> no, no...... tu sei un clone.
> babbo natale non esiste proprio.
> Stai imbrogliando.
> Fai vedere i documenti e il permesso di soggiorno.


 
Ma scherzi, mica è un extracomunitario..... viene dal Polo Nord e si trattiene solo una notte all'anno..... averne di immigrati così!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Se poi non esiste che te la prendi a fare..... ci penseranno gli/le allocchi/e che ci credono !!!


----------



## Old fay (16 Novembre 2007)

*caro babbo vorrei....*

...trovare la strada giusta. Fa che l'anno prossimo esattamente come oggi, qualcosa sia cambiato nella mia vita. Non che da 62 kg arrivi a 63 tipo. Ciao Babbo! Babbo Natale esisterà fino a che noi ci crederemo....Io credo che ciò che ha spinto l'umanità ad andare avanti siano stati proprio i desideri, la volontà di essere felici....avete mai letto quel meraviglioso libretto di Thomas Mann? Leggetelo!!


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma scherzi, mica è un extracomunitario..... viene dal Polo Nord e si trattiene solo una notte all'anno..... averne di immigrati così!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Extraeuropeo.
Urge documenti. 
Poi si chiama la finanza per capire se paga le tasse e dove.
Poi la protezione animali per le povere renne sfruttate 
Poi ispettorato del lavoro per sfruttamento diversamente abili per lavoro usurante( nani)


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Extraeuropeo.
> Urge documenti.
> Poi si chiama la finanza per capire se paga le tasse e dove.
> Poi la protezione animali per le povere renne sfruttate
> Poi ispettorato del lavoro per sfruttamento diversamente abili per lavoro usurante( nani)


 
Confessa ti manda Gesù Bambino che teme la concorrenza!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*ANIMALANZA*

Vi faccio un regalo speciale.............
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che caxxo stai dicendo e dove vuoi arrivare?


a farci capire meglio chi è davvero


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Confessa ti manda Gesù Bambino che teme la concorrenza!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non proprio Gesù Bambino.
Poverello, c'ha già tanto da fare ad asciugarsi gli sputacchi del bue e dell'asinello.

Però ci stai andando vicino.
Comunque tutte balle, non usa la slitta e le renne.....


.... e lui non è lui.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale,
sai che mi assomigli a uno che conosco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora i miei desideri per quest'anno sono:
- un bel cappotto 
- un capodanno romantico, dopo tanto tempo che non mi capita più
- tanta amicizia intorno, queste persone che adesso me ne dimostrano
- cialtry a letto con la dissenteria per una settimana

Ma soprattutto (sarà banale, ma dopo quello che ho passato questa estate con mio padre), che le persone a cui voglio bene stiano bene.


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Caro Babbo Natale,
> sai che mi assomigli a uno che conosco...
> 
> 
> ...


 
*bellissima....*


----------



## Old Sad (16 Novembre 2007)

*Grazie Bruja!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vi faccio un regalo speciale.............
> Bruja


 
E' BELLISSIMO!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Novembre 2007)

*Caro Babbo Natale...*

...anche quest'anno, come lo scorso, sono a chiederti un solo dono. Sai che non sono un bambino ingordo, e mi basta poco per essere felice.
Hai presente quelle belle ragazze che hanno la testa sulle spalle e che hanno sani principi, ideali? Si, proprio quelle...vedi, me ne basterebbe una.
Prova a parlarne con Gesù bambino: io glie lo chiedo da parecchio tempo di farmi questo regalo, anche al di la del S. Natale, ma sembra non sentirmi. O forse lui mi parla ma io non sento.
Sai, mi manca tanto la funzione religiosa della notte tra il 24 ed il 25 di dicembre...o meglio, mi manca tanto il donare e ricevere un dono, subito dopo la S. Messa.
Non mi deludere per il secondo e consecutivo anno.
Marco


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...anche quest'anno, come lo scorso, sono a chiederti un solo dono. Sai che non sono un bambino ingordo, e mi basta poco per essere felice.
> Hai presente quelle belle ragazze che hanno la testa sulle spalle e che hanno sani principi, ideali? Si, proprio quelle...vedi, me ne basterebbe una.
> Prova a parlarne con Gesù bambino: io glie lo chiedo da parecchio tempo di farmi questo regalo, anche al di la del S. Natale, ma sembra non sentirmi. O forse lui mi parla ma io non sento.
> Sai, mi manca tanto la funzione religiosa della notte tra il 24 ed il 25 di dicembre...o meglio, mi manca tanto il donare e ricevere un dono, subito dopo la S. Messa.
> ...


Che tenero che sei....


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Caro Babbo Natale, io solo una cosa chiedo.....che il desiderio di mia figlia venga esaudito......







(e una vincita al superenalotto o in alternativa mi basterebbe che facessi avverare il sogno che ho fatto stanotte, cioè che sbancavo con 5 numeri uguali una specie di slot machine che sputava una caterva di 50 euro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :nuke


----------



## Lettrice (16 Novembre 2007)

*Babbo Natale*

Senti lo so che ti sto chiedendo un po' troppo, ma non e' che postresti consegnare il senso del ridicolo prima del 25 Dicembre?

Mi pare che sia urgente... usa FedEx pero' che ste renne sono un po lomme.

Grazie


----------



## Old Addos (16 Novembre 2007)

*Equivoco*

A leggere XMAS ho pensato alla Decima Mas , poi ho realizzato l' argomento del thread ;

a Babbo Natale chiederei di riservare ai miei figli il culo che ho avuto io ;

per quanto riguarda il resto del mondo , una spruzzata di voglia di lavorare , così a pioggia , credo che non guasterebbe.


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2007)

*Babbo natale*

BAbbo natale ti chiedo solo di non togliermi tutto cio che mi è stato fortunatamente dato!Nulla di piu!Grazie!


----------



## Old Sad (22 Novembre 2007)

*Air...*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...anche quest'anno, come lo scorso, sono a chiederti un solo dono. Sai che non sono un bambino ingordo, e mi basta poco per essere felice.
> Hai presente quelle belle ragazze che hanno la testa sulle spalle e che hanno sani principi, ideali? Si, proprio quelle...vedi, me ne basterebbe una.
> Prova a parlarne con Gesù bambino: io glie lo chiedo da parecchio tempo di farmi questo regalo, anche al di la del S. Natale, ma sembra non sentirmi. O forse lui mi parla ma io non sento.
> Sai, mi manca tanto la funzione religiosa della notte tra il 24 ed il 25 di dicembre...o meglio, mi manca tanto il donare e ricevere un dono, subito dopo la S. Messa.
> ...


 
te lo auguro.. sento che lo meriti...


----------



## Nobody (22 Novembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> *A leggere XMAS ho pensato alla Decima Mas* , poi ho realizzato l' argomento del thread ;
> 
> a Babbo Natale chiederei di riservare ai miei figli il culo che ho avuto io ;
> 
> per quanto riguarda il resto del mondo , una spruzzata di voglia di lavorare , così a pioggia , credo che non guasterebbe.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

io non chiedo niente.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io non chiedo niente.



Vuoi che lo chieda io per te?

Una cosina tipo una Kelly?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuoi che lo chieda io per te?
> 
> Una cosina tipo una Kelly?


 
sai dove ce la tira?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sai dove ce la tira?


Sicuramente non elegantemente ne braccio destro....


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente non elegantemente ne braccio destro....


 
hai ragione.
affare fatto.


Io due paia di occhiali di cartier.


----------



## Old sfigatta (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuoi che lo chieda io per te?
> 
> Una cosina tipo una Kelly?


zenti un pò ... tu ... organizzatrice del festival...
caz' é stà Kelly???


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> zenti un pò ... tu ... organizzatrice del festival...
> caz' é stà Kelly???


mo' so cavoli tua


----------



## Old sfigatta (22 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mo' so cavoli tua


mia??? 
picché


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> zenti un pò ... tu ... organizzatrice del festival...
> caz' é stà Kelly???



COME OSI!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> COME OSI!!!!
















































non lo sapevo...bastava che mi dicessi una borsa di pelle di Bruja....














carina...c'é solo verde???
non si abbina molto con i miei Ugg...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non lo sapevo...bastava che mi dicessi una borsa di pelle di Bruja....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non potrei mai abbinarla agli UGG benche' li ami... non penso manco ad abbinarla visto che non ho 20'000 Euri d'avanzo...


----------



## Old sfigatta (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non potrei mai abbinarla agli UGG benche' li ami... non penso manco ad abbinarla visto che non ho 20'000 Euri d'avanzo...


stì ca.....  due lire proprio........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma neppure tu con i tuoi super sconti....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> stì ca.....  due lire proprio........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Col Cazzo... scusa il francesismo... ma c'ho pure 5 annetti di lista d'attesa


----------



## Old sfigatta (22 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col Cazzo... scusa il francesismo... ma c'ho pure 5 annetti di lista d'attesa


 
vabbé allora facciamo così.......

*CARO BABBO NATALE,*
*VORREI CHE PER NATALE CONSEGNASSI ALLA MIA AMICA*
*LETTRICE UN BEL PACCHETTO CON DENTRO UNA KELLY *
*PIENA DI SENSO DEL RIDICOLO DA DISTRIBUIRE!!!!*


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> non lo sapevo...bastava che mi dicessi una borsa di pelle di Bruja....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho commentato perchè mi riservo di dire due paroline a Babbo Natale circa i regali che "dovrebbe" portare a te!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho commentato perchè mi riservo di dire due paroline a Babbo Natale circa i regali che "dovrebbe" portare a te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho commentato perchè mi riservo di dire due paroline a Babbo Natale circa i regali che "dovrebbe" portare a te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sentiamo, che lista faresti per tutti noi?


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Va bene....*

..... Ve la siete voluta

Caro Babbo Natale vorrei che facessi un piccolo miracolo e facessi vedere una "giornata a campione" a tutti gli utenti, degli utenti da cui sono incuriositi/e....!!!
Voilà!!!
Bruja


p.s. Declino qualunque cosa, anche la responsabilità derivanti dai pensieri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... Ve la siete voluta
> 
> Caro Babbo Natale vorrei che facessi un piccolo miracolo e facessi vedere una "giornata a campione" a tutti gli utenti, degli utenti da cui sono incuriositi/e....!!!
> Voilà!!!
> ...


Bello!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apro ufficialmente, come ogni anno, il thread delle lettere a Babbo Natale.
> 
> Potete chiedere quello che volete, già esprimere il desiderio è un invito a sperare di ricevere quello che ci piacerebbe arrivasse!!
> Avanti bella gente!!!
> ...


Io vorrei che mi regalasse tanti sorrisi...ma così tanti da poterne distribuire poi a piene mani! 




Ps. Se poi ci fosse anche la realizzazione di un paio di progettini di vita che ho in corso...beh prendiamo anche quelli!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Novembre 2007)

Ciao ragazzi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io vorrei, caro il mio babbo, che stessi fermo.
Fatti proprio i cazzi tuoi, porta tanti regali ai bambini e tante cose belle a chi sta male, ma a me, fammi la cortesia, non mi considerare proprio.
Che va bene così.

Casomai fammi un buono x l'anno prossimo, che se stessi messa peggio me lo spendo.

Stammi bene, salutami alle renne e al capo.

Ah! Buon anno.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... Ve la siete voluta
> 
> Caro Babbo Natale vorrei che facessi un piccolo miracolo e facessi vedere una "giornata a campione" a tutti gli utenti, degli utenti da cui sono incuriositi/e....!!!
> Voilà!!!
> ...


E la terza declinazione di latino la declini anche lei? 





































Comunque non hai specificato 'incuriositi' in che senso.... e a babbo natale non piacciono i sensi dubbi............


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Ma.....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> E la terza declinazione di latino la declini anche lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... insomma io ho chiesto di esaudire dei desideri, non ho chiesto altro, diciamo che la curiosità va interpretata a tutto campo.........verticale, orizzontale sbieca!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







   Lupa visto il tuo attuale piacevole stato, una tana ed un compagno/a per tutti i lupi solitari potresti anche chiederli no?   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lupa visto il tuo attuale piacevole stato, una tana ed un compagno/a per tutti i lupi solitari potresti anche chiederli no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sì sì... con tutto il cuore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però poi ogniuno si becca quello che si becca, eh?

Cioè... in questo periodo Babbo Nachele non è che c'ha tempo di star lì a ragionare... li appaia come i calzini quando ritiri il bucato eh?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Lupa visto il tuo attuale piacevole stato*, una tana ed un compagno/a per tutti i lupi solitari potresti anche chiederli no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





































in che senso?!?!??!!?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in che senso?!?!??!!?


Nessuno.

E' che c'ho un gran culo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> 
> E' che c'ho un gran culo.


 
Non badare, la piccola sta facendo esercizi di crotaleggio!!! E' bravina.....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non badare, la piccola sta facendo esercizi di crotaleggio!!! E' bravina.....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































infatti...
sai com'è.... 'piacevole stato', 'stato interssante'....il passo è breve!!!!!!


----------

